# Solar Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought this one. It was for sale on eBay (270283796142), but didn't sell. The seller was local, and I made a deal after the auction. I bought it for what I thought was full bleeding retail, but it is a very interesting and unusual pile of bits. Landeron 4750 (so it is marked, but I wonder if it is not a 4760). I'll be sending it to Paul for the full treatment. These are the seller's photos.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I just bought this one. It was for sale on eBay (270283796142), but didn't sell. The seller was local, and I made a deal after the auction. I bought it for what I thought was full bleeding retail, but it is a very interesting and unusual pile of bits. Landeron 4750 (so it is marked, but I wonder if it is not a 4760). I'll be sending it to Paul for the full treatment. These are the seller's photos.


  wow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Look forward seeing it assembled mate


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

:blink: being not very clever on this issue whats the difference between a 4750 and a 4760 anybody know


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> :blink: being not very clever on this issue whats the difference between a 4750 and a 4760 anybody know


The 4760 had a hacking feature. Anything else, Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > :blink: being not very clever on this issue whats the difference between a 4750 and a 4760 anybody know
> ...


Nope...just a hacking feature that 1) stops the balance and 2) disconnects the battery.


----------

